# How processor heavy are Gullfoss and Soothe 2?



## Virtual Virgin (Aug 17, 2020)

Given that Gullfoss and Soothe 2 are active plugins, how many instances do you get away with on a mix?

I'm interested to know if any of you are using these plugs on individual tracks in mock-ups without choking up playback.


----------



## Henu (Aug 17, 2020)

Don't do that, you end up having a completely lifeless and horribly synth-sounding end product.

If you actually need those for fixing something that can't be fixed in _any_ other way, use Soothe only in the most problematic instruments or possibly in a group bus (with very light settings there). Gullfoss for master bus. They're great tools when needed, but definitely not something you put on by default.


----------



## R. Soul (Aug 17, 2020)

I typically use them on busses, and in Gullfoss' case, on the master as well.

I haven't measured their CPU use, but they don't strike me as hungry as you'd imagine, but they are obviously not as light as your DAW's stock EQ either. Soothe 2 apparently has a 40% lower CPU usage than v1, which is a welcome addition.


----------



## Virtual Virgin (Aug 18, 2020)

Henu said:


> Don't do that, you end up having a completely lifeless and horribly synth-sounding end product.
> 
> If you actually need those for fixing something that can't be fixed in _any_ other way, use Soothe only in the most problematic instruments or possibly in a group bus (with very light settings there). Gullfoss for master bus. They're great tools when needed, but definitely not something you put on by default.



Not what I asked. Thanks.


----------



## Damarus (Aug 18, 2020)

Look at DSEQ as well. Much cheaper alternative to soothe2 with very active devs


----------



## A minor (Aug 18, 2020)

I found it very demanding earlier this year using it in DP 9 when I was trying to finish up mastering my latest volume. I can’t quantify it for you but I was only trying to use it on the master bus but still had to disable it when I continued to edit some individual tracks. I also now remember I couldn’t let my system scroll feature go to the end of the screen and then beyond. I had to minimize the whole song and just display it all at once (if that makes sense).
My system is a late 2015 iMac 17,1 i7 4.0G with only 24G of RAM. (which probably contributed to the issue). Maybe only 10 tracks.
It’s had a few revisions since then.
I found the concept of running their plus and minus (whatever they call it) at the same time hard to conceptualize. It demands some very critical listening skills. I finally gave up on it and didn’t use it.


----------



## Henu (Aug 18, 2020)

Virtual Virgin said:


> Not what I asked. Thanks.



So you completely missed the point that when you don't use that much of them -> you don't need to worry about CPU either?


----------



## Damarus (Aug 18, 2020)

Also.. You can demo both..

DSEQ's demo is fully functional


----------



## Virtual Virgin (Aug 18, 2020)

Henu said:


> So you completely missed the point that when you don't use that much of them -> you don't need to worry about CPU either?



Nope. Already well aware that people use them most often on groups or master bus, which is why I am asking specifically about using many instances by comparison. I've already factored your point in before asking my question.


----------



## Virtual Virgin (Aug 18, 2020)

A minor said:


> I found it very demanding earlier this year using it in DP 9 when I was trying to finish up mastering my latest volume. I can’t quantify it for you but I was only trying to use it on the master bus but still had to disable it when I continued to edit some individual tracks. I also now remember I couldn’t let my system scroll feature go to the end of the screen and then beyond. I had to minimize the whole song and just display it all at once (if that makes sense).
> My system is a late 2015 iMac 17,1 i7 4.0G with only 24G of RAM. (which probably contributed to the issue). Maybe only 10 tracks.
> It’s had a few revisions since then.
> I found the concept of running their plus and minus (whatever they call it) at the same time hard to conceptualize. It demands some very critical listening skills. I finally gave up on it and didn’t use it.



Which one is "it" in this context? Are you referring to Gullfoss or Soothe 2?


----------



## A minor (Aug 18, 2020)

Virtual Virgin said:


> Which one is "it" in this context? Are you referring to Gullfoss or Soothe 2?


Oh, I’m sorry ( I’m not feeling my best today). Gullfoss is what I tried. 

I’ve been thinking about what was my problem and I think maybe the biggest contributor to my problem was that I was dealing with all of my tracks were live recorded at a sample rate of 196 kHz and 24 bit. This created really large song files to pull up, some of them up to 3.7G in size. Usually around 10 tracks per song. So this might negate its usefulness for you.

It was after this that I started my venture into the VI world.

By the way, you mentioned the product Soothe2. I think I might have briefly looked at version one but never tried it. Now, looking at what they have done with Soothe2 I’m going to give that a try. I think I like the visual display of what it is trying to do. 

Hope this helped and not hindered.


----------

